# Fragen für NRW



## okmokm (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe schon öfters die Testfragen hier im Forum für NRW gelesen und auch schon drei katogerien durch. 

Habe beim Googeln noch die angehangene Datei gefunden.

Meine Fragen an euch. Sind die Fragen hier im Forum und in der angehangenen Datei aktuell? Oder werden diese Fragen auch schonmal geändert?

Und was haltet ihr von dem Prüfungsprogramm von Moritz Angelsport?

Habe am 2. oder 3 November meine Prüfung.

Danke für jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Tap80 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen für NRW*

Die Fragen sind aktuell. Zu dem Prüfungsprogramm kann ich dir nichts sagen 
Sowas brauchst du normal auch nicht. Auf den Seiten der asv-nienborg kannst du aber sehr gut üben und prüfen wie weit du bist.


----------



## Borg (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen für NRW*

Zu dem Prüfungsprogramm sei zu sagen, dass die Bilder für die Artenbestimmung nicht mit den Prüfungsbildern übereinstimmen! Ansonsten ist das Programm nicht schlecht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jonax (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen für NRW*

naja beim zusammenbauen..
gibs en paar fehler......
kauf dir lieber ein buch


----------



## steffiP (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen für NRW*

Hi,

also bis grade habe ich gedacht, das Übungsprogramm wäre gut....
Tja so ein Mist, wenn die Prüfung so wäre, wie im Programm war ich bisher für den Dez. 09 gut gerüstet.

Wo findet man den die richtigen Fischkarten und Anleitungen zum Angelzusammenbau (außer in den Lehrgängen und beim Fischereiverband wo man sie als Privatperson ja auch nicht bekommt.Tip mit Ebay ist auch nicht das wahre, aktuell habe ich keine Angebote gefunden).

In diversen Büchern und PC Programmen sind bzgl. o.g Punkte doch einige Abweichungen.

Mache den Schein mit meinem Mann zusammen und hab echt den Ehrgeiz zu bestehen (von wegen Emanzipation usw. Theorie ist ja kein Problem, aber der Rest.....)


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fragen für NRW*

Die Fragen im ersten Post sind alle korrekt und kommen so in der NRW Prüfung vor, die Fischbildtafeln kan man sich beim örtlichen Angelgerätehändler besorgen, Kosten max 15€ alles darüber ist Betrug.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402

Ich habe schon ettliche Leute nur mit den Infos aus der ersten Post durch die Prüfung ohne Probleme marschieren sehen, die meisten mit Fehlerquote 0


----------

